# Change of report date and IRP Policy



## RatCatcher (21 May 2008)

Hello everyone, hope all is well where you are.  Quick question with regard to change of report dates and IRP policy. My wife (CF) and myself are posted and have completed with success our HHT.  We take posession on the 10th of july however I have requested a change of report date due 2 weeks earlier to allow time for me to complete my clearances, handover, the move-in and prepare for my 6As which I will be departing for mid August and try to sneak in a long weekend for my summer leave. 

Currently the IRP lady is informing me that I will be responsible for the hotel and storage of the F&E due to the fact that my report date is not for a door-to-door move, and is not a "military" reason for the change.

BTW both receiving and losing COs both approved the change. 

 According to a couple of references I have seen (HR Mil manuals but then again I am not a clerk therefore my interpretation may be scewed), my reasons seem to fall into the catagory of military reasons.

Anybody with any words of advice would be appreciated.


----------



## PO2FinClk (21 May 2008)

Have her check her facts, have her quote the applicable policy article which substantiates her facts and provide it to you in writing, if it still stands challenge her interpretation through her supervisor, and if it still stands then query through your chain of command and the IRP Military Liaison (usually a Senior RMS Clk).


----------



## TheFITZ (21 May 2008)

If you are just moving yourself to your new posting, then your new unit should put you on IR and up in single quarters until your F&E arrive (If the CO has approved, which you say he/she has).  As for the travel I believe that does come out of your own pocket though.

Somewhat similiar experince for me when I was posted.  I was ready to travel, but my house and my wife was not.


----------



## RatCatcher (21 May 2008)

Both my wife and I are posted.. from the same unit to the same unit.


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

RatCatcher said:
			
		

> Both my wife and I are posted.. from the same unit to the same unit.



So you are both requesting early report dates then due to _your_ course?

I can see where IRPP is going with this one perhaps, being that you have a month after your posession date to clear in (a couple days max), 5 days special relocation to unpack etc ... still leaving about 3 weeks before your 6as begin to brush up.

After you request their policy statement etc in writing and do what you need to do as PO2FinClerk has laid out below -- I guess if they still say "no", you always have the option of you reporting early, moving into the shacks, clearing in etc and then meeting her and the furniture on your 10 Jul posession date. That'd leave you about a full month to get unpacked (5 days special relocation), have her take (2 days seems average) time to clear in, still get a long weekend in ... with a couple weeks left over to prep for your 6as before they begin.

You'll have to post the outcome of this one - it's got me curious simply because your wife is also military ... ergo her requesting an earlier report date due to your course doesn't seem to make it a military requirement for her, rather it seems to make it into a "personal choice" in IRPPs eyes.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2008)

I understand your reasoning for wanting to go up earlier, however, by requesting to move _prior_ to your house even being available to move into, I can certainly understand why IRP is saying you will be responsible for the hotel and storage.  

After all, if they moved you (for example) from your present spot on 04 Jul and the moving company has 6 days to get your F&E to your new posting, then it will arrive when you have possession of the house, and you are actually able to move in.  Of course, you get a couple of days in the hotel for the unload/unpack but that's normal.  

However, in your case, you want your F&E packed up on 26 Jun.  Given the 6 days they have to get it there, it will arrive on 02 Jul.  They will more than likely have to put it in storage for the entire 8 days, and why?  Because your residence is not available.

Believe me, I know with the changes to the 6A course, timings are tight, however, a great many people are in the same boat and if everyone wanted to do this, you can well imagine the amount of money that would be spent.

A door-to-door move is almost non-existent, even when you do try to time things.  We did a move from Pet to Kingston and because our pack and load ended up being the same day, the F&E came off the truck in Kingston and we were unable to get it out for almost a week.  As we had already taken possession of the residence so our house was _available_, there was no cost to us.

Your best bet, would be to try and move up your possession date to facilitate a door-to-door move.  If you did go early, without your spouse, they _may_ be able to put you up in shacks but don't count on it.

Don't quote me on the move times.  This is just an example.  It's been a long time since I was a Tfc Tech!!! ;D

BTW, great post, ArmyVern!


----------



## RatCatcher (21 May 2008)

Oh forgot to mention a couple of things. 

In regard to why both of our dates want to be moved up is because both of us just came from theater, therefore although we saw each other every odd day it would be nice to still live together for a couple more weeks before leaving for 4 months. (plus we are trying for kids....) 

The other thing I forgot to mention is that our official closing date is the tenth... however it is quite possible that the closing date be moved up.  The family currently in the residence is in the process of building with a "completion date" of the first of July. Should there house be actually ready on that date than we could possible take posession as early as the 3rd. 

One other thing to mention, I am sure PMed Moe would agree with me, that Halifax is quite short staffed and according to the Sr Tech is in need of my services...what little I can provide prior to my departure for Borden.  Of course most bases are in the same boat in regards to manning (however with the number of civvies in the Va office they can do withought me).


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2008)

You both want your dates moved as you both just came back from tour and would like to "live together as a couple" - not a military reason, at least not to IRP.

You are trying for kids - also not a military reason.

Your possession date "might" move up - not guaranteed.  The selling family is building a house with completion date of 01 July.  Do you realize how many delays there are when building?  When we got posted to Kingston, our real estate agent advised us against buying the houses that were being built as they wouldn't be ready when we got there (even though the construction companies said they would).

Halifax is short staffed?  *Everyone* is short staffed.  It's posting season.  I'm quite sure that they are okay and really, going up what, two weeks early so you can clear in is going to help them how?

Sorry, I'm tending to agree with IRP on this point.


----------



## RatCatcher (22 May 2008)

Hence the 10 day period between their building completion date and our posession date. The lawyer is to advise us on the first of June if this date will be moved up.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2008)

With your possession date, you are guaranteed to be able to move into the house on 10 July.  If the seller's new home is not finished by then, they will have to move out and procure other accommodations while it is being finished.

If you get notice on 01 June that your possession date is moved up to 01 July, then I'm sure that IRP will have no problems granting you an earlier move.


----------



## Rigs (22 May 2008)

I worked with IRP for a year and thought I may be of some assistance - but the answers provided are pretty good. You are always welcome to grieve any decision made by IRP - it will go up the chain to the Team Leader and if no decision at that level - go to DCBA. I think you are out of gas on this one though - for the reasons listed here, the policy is pretty clear.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2008)

RatCatcher,  I should add that if and when your lawyer lets you know the possession date is changed, make sure you get a *signed and/or notarized copy * sent to you.


----------



## RatCatcher (22 May 2008)

The lawyer had already mentioned that he would provide that. Thanks to all for the advice. I am looking into getting into the family suites at the base.  I will keep you all informed as the outcome. 

Cheers


----------



## Strike (22 May 2008)

> Halifax is quite short staffed and according to the Sr Tech is in need of my services...what little I can provide prior to my departure for Borden.



When I moved I purposely requested a later posession date than a door-to-door would have allowed as the couple would have been stuck in hotels awaiting their own house to be ready.  I also had to move my reporting date earlier because my office was also horribly short staffed (1 OJT OCdt doing the job of a Capt in the busy season).  I had some issues with IRP because they didn't see the work issue being important enough...until both COs got involved.  Got my full entitlement for hotel (ended up paying for 11 extra days past the entitlement) and no issues at IRP on the receiving end.  Everything else aside, the main reason for the early report date is that your receiving unit requested it.  If your career manager doesn't have a problem then IRP shouldn't.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> The main reason for the early report date is that *your receiving unit requested it*.  If your career manager doesn't have a problem then IRP shouldn't.



I was under the impression that the member has requested this change in date, not the gaining unit.  They may have said they'd like him there earlier, but have not "formally" requested it.  At any rate, that would probably only apply to him and not to his spouse.


----------



## armyvern (22 May 2008)

Strike, he and his wife requested early report dates. The gaining Unit did not. 

However, the losing and gaining Unit COs both "approved" the member's request -- as is always the case with change of report dates +/- 30 days of COS date. Outside of the +/- 30 day mark is when careers becomes involved as it is then considered to be a "Change of COS date" vice a "Change of Report for Duty date".

Gaining & Losing COs always have to approve (or not approve) requests for change of report date, whether for military reasons or not. The fact that the change of report date was "approved" by both COs does not make the reason for the change a "military reason".


----------



## footslogger (28 May 2008)

ArmyVern can you say what the difference between "Change of COS date" and "Change of Report for Duty" is?  I am being posted to Shilo and my COS date is 15 Jul 08, I will arrive in Shilo on 17 Jul 08.  So what would my Report for Duty day be?


----------



## armyvern (28 May 2008)

footslogger said:
			
		

> ArmyVern can you say what the difference between "Change of COS date" and "Change of Report for Duty" is?  I am being posted to Shilo and my COS date is 15 Jul 08, I will arrive in Shilo on 17 Jul 08.  So what would my Report for Duty day be?



Your COS date is the date that you officially belong to your new Unit. 

If you want to report within 30 days of that date on either side of it (early or later), then it is a simple "request" by you to change your date that you actually "Report for Duty". You request to change your RFD date to your CoC and, if they recommend it, they fire off an email to your gaining Unit to request "approval" of your request. If your gaining Unit is good to go, then you are good to go, and you show up at your new Unit on that RFD date, but would still belong to the new Unit on the original COS date for matters of Admin etc. RFD change requests are approved by both COs and can be kept at their level only if within the -/+ 30 day limit.

If however, your COS date was 15 Jul, and you wanted to take leave and then show up at your new unit on 17 August (outside of that 30 days), then you would submit your request through your CoC and they would have to have careers involved as your COS date to your new Unit would then have to be officially changed via posting message ammendment and you would belong to the new Unit on the new date (vice the old date) for Admin purposes etc.


----------



## footslogger (29 May 2008)

Thank you for the prompt reply ArmyVern, if I had any chaps pics I would send them over ;D

footslogger


----------



## armyvern (29 May 2008)

footslogger said:
			
		

> Thank you for the prompt reply ArmyVern, if I had any chaps pics I would send them over ;D
> 
> footslogger



Damn. I feel robbed.  :'(


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2008)

Change of reporting date is fairly simple.  I did up a memo and sent it via email up the CoC.  My CO approved it, then I sent it to my (soon to be) supervisor.  It got approved at the other end as well.  Just waiting on the leave passes for my two admin days on either end and my last day of work here should be 26 Jun.  My new reporting date is now 07 Jul.


----------

